# USB Stopped Working



## pjleonhardt (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey there,

About a week ago I was plugging in my speakers to the front jack on my computer when a Windows message (the one that comes from the clock area) saying one of my USB Ports had a power surge. I also noticed that my USB Optical Mouse's light was no longer on.
Also, at this time, my computer stopped recognizing my 2nd hard drive.
First, what could have caused this power surge? Static build up on the speaker jack? I'm pretty curious about that.

I noticed in my BIOS that when I highlighted the 2nd HDD spot, half the screen turned red, so, i assumed it was a little corrupted. I popped out the CMOS battery and let it sit for a few minutes and voila, my HDD worked again.

However, None of my 8 USB ports (all on the mother board controller) work.
I checked settings in the BIOS, I uninstalled and reinstalled the usb hubs in windows. I bought a PCI USB card, with 5 usb ports on it, and none of those work either. I just got done upgrading my BIOS, but they still don't work.

I have tried a new mouse, and it powers up (glow light and laser turn on), but windows doesn't recognize that anything is connected (nor does ubuntu, for that matter). In Device manager, it says the hubs are working normally.

Also, I've noticed since the incident that when I boot into windows, the time in between the "windows is loading" screen with the scroller, and the Welcome Screen with the login window is about 3-4 minutes of blackness, where it used to be 2-3 seconds. I don't know if this is windows trying to communicate with the controller or what.

I'd love to hear any ideas on the matter, and thanks in advance for your help.
If it helps my motherboard is a Shuttle AB60N.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

Can we have your full system specifications please? Your southbridge chip may well be a goner, but to check, try a PS/2 mouse in there and see if that works. The surge could of happened due to faulty wires or because of a brownout.

Nick.


----------



## pjleonhardt (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is the Everest Home Report:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer PETER-E5RA7WRES
Generator Peter
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2007-02-15
Time 08:52


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name PETER-E5RA7WRES
User Name Peter

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
Motherboard Name Shuttle AB60N (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 4 DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale i865PE
System Memory 512 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (10/04/04)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Monitor Dell 1704FPV (Analog) [17" LCD] (J66424BGAM8N)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller  SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive ST3160812A (149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
Optical Drive KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B (DVD:12x, CD:32x/10x/40x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 15202 MB (4128 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 105928 MB (44393 MB free)
E: (FAT32) 152550 MB (83095 MB free)
Total Size 267.3 GB (128.5 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (192.168.1.101)

Peripherals:
Printer \\DAD\HP Deskjet D4100 series
Printer CutePDF Writer
Printer HP Photosmart C3100 series
Printer Macromedia FlashPaper (Copy 1)
Printer Macromedia FlashPaper
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version 6.00 PG
Release Date 10/04/2004
Size 256 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Universal Unique ID 1297AB60-FFFFFFFF-FFFFFFFF-FFFFFFFF
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer SHUTTLE INC
Product AB60

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Chassis Type Desktop Case

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method 8-bit Parity
 Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Voltages 5V
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MB
Memory Slots 4

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU
External Clock 133 MHz
Maximum Clock 3066 MHz
Current Clock 2800 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.4 V
Status Enabled
Upgrade ZIF
Socket Designation Socket 478

[ Caches / Internal Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 20 KB
Installed Size 20 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous
Current SRAM Type Synchronous
Socket Designation Internal Cache

[ Caches / External Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type External
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 512 KB
Installed Size 512 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous
Current SRAM Type Synchronous
Socket Designation External Cache

[ Memory Modules / A0 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation A0
Installed Size 256 MB
Enabled Size 256 MB

[ Memory Modules / A1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation A1
Installed Size 256 MB
Enabled Size 256 MB

[ Memory Modules / A2 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation A2
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Modules / A3 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation A3
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Devices / A0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator A0
Bank Locator Bank0/1

[ Memory Devices / A1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator A1
Bank Locator Bank2/3

[ Memory Devices / A2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator A2
Bank Locator Bank4/5

[ Memory Devices / A3 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator A3
Bank Locator Bank6/7

[ System Slots / PCI0 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI0
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI2
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI3 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI3
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI4 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI4
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI5 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI5
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI6 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI6
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / AGP ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation AGP
Type AGP
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ Port Connectors / PRIMARY IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator PRIMARY IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / SECONDARY IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator SECONDARY IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / FDD ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type 8251 FIFO Compatible
Internal Reference Designator FDD
Internal Connector Type On-Board Floppy
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / COM1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Serial Port 16450 Compatible
Internal Reference Designator COM1
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male

[ Port Connectors / COM2 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Serial Port 16450 Compatible
Internal Reference Designator COM2
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male

[ Port Connectors / LPT1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Parallel Port ECP/EPP
Internal Reference Designator LPT1
Internal Connector Type DB-25 pin female
External Connector Type DB-25 pin female

[ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Keyboard Port
Internal Reference Designator Keyboard
Internal Connector Type PS/2
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Mouse Port
Internal Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse
Internal Connector Type PS/2
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / USB0 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB0

[ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB1

[ Port Connectors / AUDIO ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator AUDIO
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / ETHERNET ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Network Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator ETHERNET
External Connector Type RJ-45


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Northwood, A80532
CPU Stepping D1
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F29h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2806.26 MHz (original: 2800 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 21.0x
CPU FSB 133.63 MHz (original: 133 MHz)
Memory Bus 133.63 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 8 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 10/04/2004-AB60-6A79AH29C-00
Motherboard Name Shuttle AB60N (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 4 DIMM, Audio, LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale i865PE
Memory Timings 2.5-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
PAT Enabled

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Micron Tech. 16VDDT3264AG-265B1 256 MB PC2100 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz) (2.0-2-2-5 @ 100 MHz)
DIMM2: Nanya NT256D64S88AAG-7K 256 MB PC2100 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 142 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 10/04/04
Video BIOS Date 04/01/04
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message (AB60S00Y) Intel Springdale-PE+ICH5
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
GPU Code Name NV34B (AGP 8x 10DE / 0326, Rev A1)
GPU Clock 290 MHz
Memory Clock 202 MHz


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type ITE IT8712F (ISA 290h)

Temperatures:
Motherboard 61 °C (142 °F)
CPU 45 °C (113 °F)
Aux 27 °C (81 °F)
WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 33 °C (91 °F)
Seagate ST3160812A 37 °C (99 °F)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core  1.50 V
+2.5 V 1.49 V
+3.3 V 3.22 V
+5 V 4.89 V
+12 V 12.03 V
+5 V Standby 4.92 V
VBAT Battery 3.20 V
Debug Info F FF FF FF
Debug Info T 27 61 45
Debug Info V 5E 5D CA B6 BC 44 A2 (F7)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
CPU Alias Northwood, A80532
CPU Stepping D1
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2
Original Clock 2800 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 21x / 21x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 8 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 478 Pin uPGA
Package Size 3.50 cm x 3.50 cm
Transistors 55 million
Process Technology 6M, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu, Low-K
Die Size 131 mm2
Core Voltage 1.475 - 1.55 V
I/O Voltage 1.475 - 1.55 V
Typical Power 38.7 - 89.0 W (depending on clock speed)
Maximum Power 49 - 109 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 0 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F29h
IA Brand ID 09h (Intel Pentium 4)
Platform ID 0Fh (Socket 478)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 21
HTT / CMP Units 0 / 0

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
 AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Not Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Not Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Not Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Not Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension  Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000002-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F29-00010809-00004400-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 665B5101-00000000-00000000-007B7040
CPUID 80000000 80000004-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30382E32-007A4847

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 000A-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-1511-0015
MSR 0000008B 0000-0021-0000-0000
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-0000-0089


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 10/04/2004-AB60-6A79AH29C-00
Motherboard Name Shuttle AB60N

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 133 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 4267 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR SDRAM
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 133 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 267 MHz
Bandwidth 2133 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Hub Interface
Bus Width 8-bit
Real Clock 67 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 267 MHz
Bandwidth 267 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1
Expansion Slots 5 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots 4 DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio, LAN
Form Factor ATX
Motherboard Size 240 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset i865PE

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name Shuttle Inc.
Product Information http://global.shuttle.com/Product/MotherBoard/mbd_default.asp
BIOS Download http://global.shuttle.com/Download/Download.asp


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 511 MB
Used 477 MB
Free 34 MB
Utilization 93 %

Swap Space:
Total 1482 MB
Used 491 MB
Free 990 MB
Utilization 33 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 1993 MB
Used 969 MB
Free 1024 MB
Utilization 49 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active No


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Micron Tech. 16VDDT3264AG-265B1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Micron Tech. 16VDDT3264AG-265B1
Serial Number 390F74D5h 
Manufacture Date Week 14 / 2003
Module Size 256 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC2100 (133 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Normal (15.625 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 133 MHz 2.5-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 100 MHz 2.0-2-2-5 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Micron Technology, Inc.
Product Information http://www.micron.com/products/category.jsp?path=/DRAM

[ DIMM2: Nanya NT256D64S88AAG-7K ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Nanya NT256D64S88AAG-7K
Serial Number 0F010114h 
Manufacture Date Week 34 / 2002
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC2100 (133 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 142 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Nanya Technology Corp.
Product Information http://www.nanya.com/e-htm/abc/abc-03.htm


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Springdale i865PE ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Springdale i865PE
Revision / Stepping 02 / A2
Package Type 932 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Single Channel (64-bit)
PAT Enabled

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 2.5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)  3T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 6T

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 256 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)

AGP Controller:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
AGP Device nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
AGP Aperture Size 64 MB
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Enabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801EB ICH5 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801EB ICH5
Revision / Stepping C2 / A2/A3
Package Type 460 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

AC'97 Audio Controller:
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801EB(M) ICH5
Codec Name Avance Logic ALC650
Codec ID 414C4720h
S/PDIF Output Supported

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Award
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message (AB60S00Y) Intel Springdale-PE+ICH5
System BIOS Date 10/04/04
Video BIOS Date 04/01/04

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
Suggestion System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.
Suggestion Video BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Adapter String GeForce FX 5500
BIOS String Version 4.34.20.69.00
Chip Type GeForce FX 5500
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC
Installed Drivers nv4_disp (6.14.10.6693 - nVIDIA ForceWare 66.93)
Memory Size 256 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 Video Adapter
nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 3D Accelerator


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AGP 8x: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
GPU Code Name NV34B
PCI Device 10DE / 0326
Transistors 47 million
Process Technology 0.15u
Bus Type AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size 256 MB
GPU Clock 290 MHz
RAMDAC Clock 350 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 4
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 2 (v2.0)
Pixel Shaders 1 (v2.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0
Pixel Fillrate 1160 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 1160 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 202 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 405 MHz
Bandwidth 6480 MB/s

Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

nVIDIA GPU Registers:
nv-000000 034600B1
nv-100000 00000000
nv-100200 19D10011
nv-10020C 10000000
nv-101000 A150E09F
nv-680500 00012B02
nv-680504 00000F01
nv-680570 00000401
nv-680574 00000401
nv-68057C 80000701


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Dell 1704FPV (Analog) ]

Monitor Properties:
Monitor Name Dell 1704FPV (Analog)
Monitor ID DEL3015
Model DELL 1704FPV
Monitor Type 17" LCD
Manufacture Date Week 47 / 2004
Serial Number J66424BGAM8N
Max. Visible Display Size 34 cm x 27 cm (17.1")
Picture Aspect Ratio 5:4
Horizontal Frequency 30 - 81 kHz
Vertical Frequency 56 - 76 Hz
Maximum Resolution 1280 x 1024
Gamma 2.20
DPMS Mode Support Standby, Suspend, Active-Off

Supported Video Modes:
640 x 480 76 Hz
800 x 600 76 Hz
1024 x 768 76 Hz
1152 x 864 76 Hz
1280 x 1024 75 Hz

Monitor Manufacturer:
Company Name Dell Computer Corporation
Product Information http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/category.asp?customer_id=19&category_id=4009
Driver Download http://support.dell.com


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 1280 x 1024
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\Peter\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Enabled
Font Smoothing Enabled
Full Window Dragging Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Enabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
Selection Fade Effect Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1280,1024)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

midi-out.0 0001 0066 Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
mixer.0 0001 0068 Realtek AC97 Audio
wave-in.0 0001 0065 Realtek AC97 Audio
wave-out.0 0001 0064 Realtek AC97 Audio


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Floppy disk drive ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Floppy disk drive
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File flpydisk.inf

[ ST3160812A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST3160812A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Western Digital Corporation
Product Information http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products

[ _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer NEC
Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
DVD+R9 Dual Layer 8x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 8x
DVD-R9 Dual Layer 4x
DVD-R 16x
DVD-RW 6x
CD-R 48x
CD-RW 32x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name NEC Corporation
Product Information http://www.nec-global.com/prod/index.html
Firmware Download http://www.nec.com/global/prod/download.html

[ KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

[ SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File  cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Samsung
Device Type DVD-ROM/CD-RW
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
CD-R 32x
CD-RW 10x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 12x
CD-ROM 40x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/...type.jsp?prod_path=/Computers+and+Related/ODD
Firmware Download http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/...rse_cat_path=/Computers and Related/ODD&type=

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF
Port F000-F00F

[ Standard floppy disk controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File fdc.inf

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ  06
Port 03F0-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7

[ SCSI/RAID Host Controller ]


Device Resources:
IRQ 09
Port FFE0-FFEF


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A: Removable Disk 
C: (WINDOWS) Local Disk FAT32 15202 MB 11074 MB 4128 MB 27 % 2CCA-F115
D: (Programs) Local Disk NTFS 105928 MB 61535 MB 44393 MB 42 % 981F-78E0
E: (AVALON) Local Disk FAT32 152550 MB 69454 MB 83095 MB 54 % 6AA4-A738
F: Optical Drive 
G: (COD2DVD) Optical Drive UDF 3614 MB 3614 MB 0 KB 0 % A1BF-E962
J: (FSX Disk 2) Optical Drive CDFS 4144 MB 4144 MB 0 KB 0 % 575F-231F


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Drive #1 - WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 (149 GB) ]

#1 (Active) FAT32 C: (WINDOWS) 0 MB 15217 MB
#2 Unknown (Code: $AF) 15217 MB 10754 MB
#3 NTFS D: (Programs) 26042 MB 111082 MB
#4 Linux 137125 MB 14731 MB
#5 Linux swap 151856 MB 768 MB

[ Drive #2 - ST3160812A (149 GB) ]

#1 FAT32 E: (AVALON) 0 MB 152625 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B
Manufacturer Samsung
Device Type DVD-ROM/CD-RW
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
CD-R 32x
CD-RW 10x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 12x
CD-ROM 40x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/...type.jsp?prod_path=/Computers+and+Related/ODD
Firmware Download http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/...rse_cat_path=/Computers and Related/ODD&type=

[ _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A
Manufacturer NEC
Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
DVD+R9 Dual Layer 8x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 8x
DVD-R9 Dual Layer 4x
DVD-R 16x
DVD-RW 6x
CD-R 48x
CD-RW 32x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name NEC Corporation
Product Information http://www.nec-global.com/prod/index.html
Firmware Download http://www.nec.com/global/prod/download.html

[ KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00 00 00 Disk Drive WDC WD16 00JB-00GVA0 
00 01 00 Disk Drive ST316081 2A 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 00 00 Optical Drive _NEC DVD _RW ND-3540A 
01 01 00 Optical Drive SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
02 00 00 Optical Drive KA3985A ICD135U 1.0 
02 07 00 Host Adapter azi7yb78 


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 (WD-WCAL81629906) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0
Serial Number WD-WCAL81629906
Revision 08.02D08
Parameters 310101 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 600 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 312581808
Buffer 8 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 74
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 178861 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Western Digital Corporation
Product Information http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products

[ ST3160812A (4LS550RR) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID ST3160812A
Serial Number 4LS550RR
Revision 3.AAJ
Parameters 310101 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 312581808
Buffer 8 MB
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 4
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 152628 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Not Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 (WD-WCAL81629906) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 51 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 21 117 117 6666 OK: Value is normal
04 Start/Stop Count 40  100 100 242 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 140 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 51 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 80 80 14635 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0B Calibration Retry Count 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 0 100 100 211 OK: Always passing
C2 Temperature 0 117 99 33 OK: Always passing
C4 Reallocation Event Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 253 0 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 51 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal

[ ST3160812A (4LS550RR) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 6 95 88 175252850 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 0 93 93 0 OK: Always passing
04 Start/Stop Count 20 100 100 31 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 36 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 30 81 60 146969430 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 97 97 2848 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 97 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 20 100 100 46 OK: Value is normal
BB <vendor-specific> 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
BD <vendor-specific> 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
BE <vendor-specific> 45 63 57 639828005 OK: Value is normal
C2 Temperature 0 37 43 37 OK: Always passing
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered 0 48 46 135948505 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 200 85 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing
CA <vendor-specific> 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-30-1B-39-62-E0
Connection Name Local Area Connection
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 2/14/2007 10:57:30 PM
DHCP Lease Expires 2/15/2007 10:57:30 PM
Bytes Received 91654412 (87.4 MB)
Bytes Sent 7553553 (7.2 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.1.101 / 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP 192.168.1.1
DNS 208.67.222.222
DNS 208.67.220.220

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Product Information http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1
Driver Download http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver nv4_disp.dll
Hardware Description NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500

Direct3D Device Properties:
Available Local Video Memory 256000 KB
Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP) 63487 KB
Rendering Bit Depths 16, 32
Z-Buffer Bit Depths 16, 24
Min Texture Size 1 x 1
Max Texture Size 4096 x 4096
Vertex Shader Version 2.0
Pixel Shader Version 2.0

Direct3D Device Features:
Additive Texture Blending Supported
AGP Texturing Supported
Anisotropic Filtering Supported
Bilinear Filtering Supported
Cubic Environment Mapping Supported
Cubic Filtering Not Supported
Decal-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Decal Texture Blending Supported
Directional Lights Not Supported
DirectX Texture Compression Supported
DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression Not Supported
Dithering Supported
Dot3 Texture Blending Supported
Dynamic Textures Supported
Edge Antialiasing Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance Supported
Factor Alpha Blending Supported
Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal Not Supported
Guard Band Supported
Hardware Scene Rasterization Supported
 Hardware Transform & Lighting Supported
Legacy Depth Bias Not Supported
Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments Supported
Mipmapped Cube Textures Supported
Mipmapped Volume Textures Supported
Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Modulate Texture Blending Supported
Non-Square Textures Supported
N-Patches Not Supported
Perspective Texture Correction Supported
Point Lights Not Supported
Point Sampling Supported
Projective Textures Supported
Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines Not Supported
Range-Based Fog Supported
Rectangular & Triangular Patches Not Supported
Rendering In Windowed Mode Supported
Scissor Test Not Supported
Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias Not Supported
Specular Flat Shading Supported
Specular Gouraud Shading Supported
Specular Phong Shading Not Supported
Spherical Mapping Supported
Spot Lights Not Supported
Stencil Buffers Supported
Sub-Pixel Accuracy Supported
Table Fog Supported
Texture Alpha Blending Supported
Texture Clamping Supported
Texture Mirroring Supported
Texture Transparency Supported
Texture Wrapping Supported
Triangle Culling Not Supported
Trilinear Filtering Supported
Two-Sided Stencil Test Not Supported
Vertex Alpha Blending Supported
Vertex Fog Supported
Vertex Tweening Not Supported
Volume Textures Supported
W-Based Fog Supported
W-Buffering Not Supported
Z-Based Fog Supported
Z-Bias Supported
Z-Test Supported

Supported FourCC Codes:
4x16 Supported
4x32 Supported
DXT1 Supported
DXT2 Supported
DXT3 Supported
DXT4 Supported
DXT5 Supported
IF09 Supported
IV31 Supported
IV32 Supported
NV12 Supported
NVCS  Supported
NVHS Supported
NVHU Supported
RAW8 Supported
UYVY Supported
YUY2 Supported
YV12 Supported
YVU9 Supported


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 8000 / 192000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 26 / 25

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported

[ Realtek AC97 Audio ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek AC97 Audio
Driver Module ALCXWDM.SYS
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 8000 / 192000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 26 / 25
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 26 / 25

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Realtek AC97 Audio ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek AC97 Audio
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type WDM Multimedia
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported

[ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
 Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


----------



## pjleonhardt (Feb 14, 2007)

--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes  2
Buttons/Keys 2

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Computer:
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
ST3160812A 5.1.2535.0
WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 5.1.2535.0

Display adapters:
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 6.6.9.3

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A 5.1.2535.0
KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device 5.1.2535.0
SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B 5.1.2535.0

Floppy disk controllers:
Standard floppy disk controller 5.1.2600.0

Floppy disk drives:
Floppy disk drive 5.1.2600.0

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.0
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.0
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.0

Keyboards:
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.0

Monitors:
Plug and Play Monitor 5.1.2001.0

Network adapters:
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC 5.396.530.2001
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP)  5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
AFD Networking Support Environment 
AVG Anti-Spyware Clean Driver 
AVG Anti-Spyware Driver 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
ElbyCDIO Driver 
Fips 
FreshIO 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
LUMDriver 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NAVENG 
NAVEX15 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
SAVRT 
SAVRTPEL 
Secdrv 
SPBBCDrv 
sptd 
Symantec Eraser Control driver 
SymEvent 
SYMREDRV 
SYMTDI 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 
WINFLASH 

Ports (COM & LPT):
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0
Communications Port (COM2) 5.1.2600.0
Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0

Processors:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 5.1.2600.0

SCSI and RAID controllers:
SCSI/RAID Host Controller 

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0
Realtek AC'97 Audio 5.10.0.6160
Video Codecs  5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Sleep Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.0
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.0
Extended IO Bus 5.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E 5.1.2600.0
Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0 5.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3 5.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 25715.1.2600.2180
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 25705.1.2600.2180
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.0
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.0
PCI bus 5.1.2600.0
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.0
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.0
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.0
System board 5.1.2600.0
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.0
System speaker 5.1.2600.0
System timer 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.0
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.0

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD5.1.2600.0
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180

[ Computer / Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpipic_up

[ Disk drives / ST3160812A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST3160812A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskST3160812A______________________________3.AAJ___
Location Information 1

[ Disk drives / WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskWDC_WD1600JB-00GVA0_____________________08.02D08
Location Information 0

[ Display adapters / NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Driver Date 10/29/2004
Driver Version 6.6.9.3
Driver Provider NVIDIA
INF File oem0.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0326&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
PCI Device nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 Video Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF
Memory F4000000-F4FFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRom_NEC_DVD_RW_ND-3540A____________________1.01____
Location Information 0

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID SCSI\CdRomKA3985A_ICD135U_________1.0_
Location Information Bus Number 0, Target ID 0, LUN 0

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CDRW/DVD_SM-332B________________T410____
Location Information 1

[ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File fdc.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0700
PnP Device Floppy Disk Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ 06
Port 03F0-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7

[ Floppy disk drives / Floppy disk drive ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Floppy disk drive
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File flpydisk.inf
Hardware ID FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-24db
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-24db
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_AB601297&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF
Port F000-F00F

[ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303
PnP Device 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

Device Resources:
IRQ 01
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Monitor
Driver Date 6/6/2001
Driver Version  5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\DEL3015
Monitor Dell 1704FPV (Analog)

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.396.530.2001
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrtsnt.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_813910EC&REV_10
Location Information PCI bus 2, device 10, function 0
PCI Device Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Memory F6000000-F60000FF
Port 9000-90FF

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / SAVRT ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SAVRT

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / WINFLASH ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WINFLASH

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Communications Port (COM1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0501
PnP Device 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

Device Resources:
IRQ 04
Port 03F8-03FF

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM2) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Communications Port (COM2)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0501
PnP Device 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

Device Resources:
IRQ 03
Port 02F8-02FF

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Printer Port (LPT1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Printer Port (LPT1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0400
PnP Device Parallel Port

Device Resources:
Port 0378-037F

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_2

[ SCSI and RAID controllers / SCSI/RAID Host Controller ]

Device Resources:
IRQ 09
Port FFE0-FFEF

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Realtek AC'97 Audio ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek AC'97 Audio
Driver Date 8/18/2006
Driver Version 5.10.0.6160
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
INF File oem1.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_C0991297&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 5
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 12
Memory F6101000-F61011FF
Memory F6102000-F61020FF
Port B400-B4FF
Port B800-B83F

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID  STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fan ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fan
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0B
PnP Device Fan

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / ACPI Sleep Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Sleep Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0E
PnP Device Sleep Button

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0080-0090
Port 0094-009F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / Extended IO Bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Extended IO Bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A06
PnP Device Extended IO Bus

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
 Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_AB601297&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 12
Port 0500-051F

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82865PE AGP Controller [A-2]

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF
Memory F0000000-F3FFFFFF
Memory F4000000-F5FFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82865PE Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File  machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Port 0010-001F
Port 0022-003F
Port 0044-005F
Port 0062-0063
Port 0065-006F
Port 0074-007F
Port 0091-0093
Port 00A2-00BF
Port 00E0-00EF
Port 0290-029F
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-0805

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Port 0400-04BF

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider  Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A03
PnP Device PCI Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF
Memory 20000000-FEBFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
Location Information LPT1

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000D0000-000D3FFF
Memory 000E0000-000EFFFF
Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF
Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF
Memory 00100000-1FFEFFFF
Memory 1FFF0000-1FFFFFFF
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF
Memory FEC01000-FED8FFFF
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF
Memory FFB00000-FFBFFFFF
Memory FFF00000-FFFFFFFF

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0073

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Driver Date 6/1/2002
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_AB601297&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 05
Memory F6100000-F61003FF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_AB601297&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Port AC00-AC1F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_AB601297&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Port A000-A01F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_AB601297&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 09
Port A400-A41F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_AB601297&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Port A800-A81F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24D4&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24DE&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24D2&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24D7&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID24DD&REV0002


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Devices:
Bus 0, Device 30, Function 0 Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 5 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 1 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 7 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 0 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 3 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 0 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 1 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 2 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 3 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 Intel 82865PE AGP Controller [A-2]
Bus 0, Device 6, Function 0 Intel 82865PE I/O Memory Interface [A-2]
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 Intel 82865PE Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0 nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 Video Adapter
Bus 2, Device 10, Function 0 Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

PnP Devices:
PNP0303 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
PNP0501 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
PNP0501 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
THERMALZONE ACPI Thermal Zone
PNPA000 Adaptec 154x-compatible Controller
PNP0200 DMA Controller
PNP0A06 Extended IO Bus
PNP0C0B Fan
PNP0700 Floppy Disk Controller
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_2 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0400 Parallel Port
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP0A03 PCI Bus
PNP0C0C Power Button
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0C0E Sleep Button
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0100 System Timer

LPT PnP Devices:
MICROSOFTRAWPORT Printer Port Logical Interface

Ports:
COM1 Communications Port (COM1)
COM2 Communications Port (COM2)
LPT1 Printer Port (LPT1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 0
Device ID 8086-244E
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision C2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering  Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 5
Device ID 8086-24D5
Subsystem ID 1297-C099
Device Class 0401 (Audio Device)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 1
Device ID 8086-24DB
Subsystem ID 1297-AB60
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 7
Device ID 8086-24DD
Subsystem ID 1297-AB60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 0
Device ID 8086-24D0
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 3
Device ID 8086-24D3
Subsystem ID 1297-AB60
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 0
Device ID 8086-24D2
Subsystem ID 1297-AB60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 1
Device ID 8086-24D4
Subsystem ID 1297-AB60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 2
Device ID 8086-24D7
Subsystem ID 1297-AB60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 3
Device ID 8086-24DE
Subsystem ID 1297-AB60
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering  Enabled

[ Intel 82865PE AGP Controller [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865PE AGP Controller [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0
Device ID 8086-2571
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82865PE I/O Memory Interface [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865PE I/O Memory Interface [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 6 / 0
Device ID 8086-2576
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0880 (Base System Peripheral)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82865PE Memory Controller Hub [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865PE Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 8086-2570
Subsystem ID 1297-AB60
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Enabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 Video Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 Video Adapter
Bus Type AGP 8x
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 10DE-0326
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision A1
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Enabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 10 / 0
Device ID 10EC-8139
Subsystem ID 10EC-8139
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 10
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMA 02 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer
IRQ 01 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
IRQ 03 Exclusive Communications Port (COM2)
IRQ 04 Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
IRQ 05 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
IRQ 06 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 09 Shared SCSI/RAID Host Controller
IRQ 09 Shared Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 10 Shared Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 10 Shared Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 10 Shared NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
IRQ 11 Shared Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
IRQ 11 Shared Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 12 Shared Realtek AC'97 Audio
IRQ 12 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
IRQ 15 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000D0000-000D3FFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000E0000-000EFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 00100000-1FFEFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 1FFF0000-1FFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 20000000-FEBFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Memory F0000000-F3FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory F4000000-F4FFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Memory F4000000-F5FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory F6000000-F60000FF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Memory F6100000-F61003FF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Memory F6101000-F61011FF Exclusive Realtek AC'97 Audio
Memory F6102000-F61020FF Exclusive Realtek AC'97 Audio
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF Exclusive System board
Memory FEC01000-FED8FFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFB00000-FFBFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFF00000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0070-0073 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0074-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0080-0090 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0091-0093 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0094-009F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0290-029F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 02F8-02FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM2)
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 0378-037F Exclusive Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 03B0-03BB Shared NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Port 03C0-03DF Shared NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Port 03F0-03F5 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 03F7-03F7 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F8-03FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
Port 0400-04BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0500-051F Undetermined Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Port 0800-0805 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port 9000-90FF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Port A000-A01F Exclusive Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Port A400-A41F Exclusive Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Port A800-A81F Exclusive Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Port AC00-AC1F Exclusive Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Port B400-B4FF Exclusive Realtek AC'97 Audio
Port B800-B83F Exclusive Realtek AC'97 Audio
Port F000-F00F Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Port FFE0-FFEF Exclusive SCSI/RAID Host Controller


----------



## pjleonhardt (Feb 14, 2007)

--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Keyboard Properties:
Keyboard Name Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Layout US
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows)
OEM Code Page 437
Repeat Delay 1
Repeat Rate 31

[ Unknown ]

Mouse Properties:
Mouse Name Unknown
Mouse Buttons 2
Mouse Hand Right
Pointer Speed 1
Double-Click Time 500 msec
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10
Wheel Scroll Lines 3

Mouse Features:
Active Window Tracking Disabled
ClickLock Disabled
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled
Mouse Wheel Not Present
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled
Pointer Trails Disabled
Sonar Disabled


--------[ Printers ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ \\DAD\HP Deskjet D4100 series ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name \\DAD\HP Deskjet D4100 series
Default Printer No
Share Point Dad's Printer
Printer Port USB002
Printer Driver HP Deskjet D4100 series (v5.00)
Device Name \\DAD\HP Deskjet D4100 series
Print Processor hpzpp463
Separator Page None
Availability 7:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Priority 1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality 600 x 600 dpi Color

Printer Manufacturer:
Company Name Hewlett-Packard Company
Product Information http://www.hp.com/united-states/consumer/gateway/printing_multifunction.html

[ CutePDF Writer ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name CutePDF Writer
Default Printer No
Share Point Not shared
Printer Port CPW2:
Printer Driver CutePDF Writer (v6.00)
Device Name CutePDF Writer
Print Processor WinPrint
Separator Page None
Availability Always
Priority  1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality 600 x 600 dpi Color

[ HP Photosmart C3100 series (Default) ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name HP Photosmart C3100 series
Default Printer Yes
Share Point Not shared
Printer Port USB001
Printer Driver HP Photosmart C3100 series (v5.00)
Device Name HP Photosmart C3100 series
Print Processor hpzpp054
Separator Page None
Availability 7:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Priority 1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality 600 x 600 dpi Color

Printer Manufacturer:
Company Name Hewlett-Packard Company
Product Information http://www.hp.com/united-states/consumer/gateway/printing_multifunction.html

[ Macromedia FlashPaper (Copy 1) ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name Macromedia FlashPaper (Copy 1)
Default Printer No
Share Point Not shared
Printer Port LPT1:
Printer Driver MacromediaFlashPaper (v64.01)
Device Name Macromedia FlashPaper (Copy 1)
Print Processor WinPrint
Separator Page None
Availability 7:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Priority 1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality Letter, 8.5 x 11 in Color

[ Macromedia FlashPaper ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name Macromedia FlashPaper
Default Printer No
Share Point Not shared
Printer Port LPT1:
Printer Driver MacromediaFlashPaper (v64.01)
Device Name Macromedia FlashPaper
Print Processor WinPrint
Separator Page None
Availability Always
Priority  1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality Letter, 8.5 x 11 in Color

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82865PE Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 70 25 06 00 90 20 02 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 12 60 AB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 02 08 00 40 80 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 38 00 
Offset A0: 02 00 30 00 1B 4A 00 1F 12 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 80 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 50 04 00 10 10 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 20 0D 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 28 04 0E 0B 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 01 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 09 A0 06 21 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82865PE AGP Controller [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 71 25 07 01 A0 00 02 00 04 06 00 40 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 F0 00 A0 22 
Offset 20: 00 F4 F0 F5 00 E0 F0 EF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D06 F00: Intel 82865PE I/O Memory Interface [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 76 25 02 00 80 00 02 00 80 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 CF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 65 00 04 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 55 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 08 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 F0 43 FC 7D 01 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 3F 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 FF 0E 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset F0: 00 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 74 FC 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D2 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 AC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 12 60 AB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D4 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 12 60 AB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D7 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 A4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 12 60 AB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DE 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 12 60 AB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DD 24 06 00 90 02 02 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 10 F6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 12 60 AB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 04 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 C5 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 80 00 00 88 83 40 00 66 0F 04 00 06 14 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 01 80 00 C2 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 20 90 90 80 22 
Offset 20: 00 F6 00 F6 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 
Offset 40: 02 28 30 76 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 64 73 00 00 00 00 00 50 01 34 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 4F 35 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D0 24 0F 00 80 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 81 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 0A 0C 09 0B D0 00 00 00 80 80 0B 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 75 54 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 20 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 55 56 5A 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 86 21 00 00 02 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 00 C0 00 00 0C 34 33 22 11 00 00 00 67 45 
Offset F0: 00 00 44 00 04 00 00 00 66 0F 04 3E 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DB 24 07 00 80 02 02 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 F0 00 00 00 FC BF FE 00 00 00 00 97 12 60 AB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 77 E3 77 E3 BB 00 00 00 0F 00 11 22 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 F0 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D3 24 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 12 60 AB 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F05: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D5 24 07 00 90 02 02 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 B4 00 00 01 B8 00 00 00 10 10 F6 00 20 10 F6 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 97 12 99 C0 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 09 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 Video Adapter

Offset 00: DE 10 26 03 07 00 B0 02 A1 00 00 03 00 F8 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 F4 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 05 01 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 02 00 30 00 1B 0E 00 1F 12 43 00 1F 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 0F 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 44 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D0A F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 90 00 00 00 00 00 F6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 EC 10 39 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2570: Intel i848/865/875/E7210 MMR

Offset 00: 02 04 08 08 08 08 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 11 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 15 12 E0 16 C6 42 14 00 71 42 00 20 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.|.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ....<.....IBM VGA Compatible......>.04/01/04
C000:0040 ........................?..~. P........."....]..d.PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3...........NV..(..|i 4.................T.P..K..z;.;>C.B.C
C000:00C0 ..7..n.............`...0W..|nJoRoro.o.oJol.\.............f.6....
C000:0100 .......V.F...<n.n......................oL..4(#..P2end bmp...PCIR
C000:0140 ..&.........|.......GeForce FX 5500 BIOS V027A..................
C000:0180 .....................................Version 4.34.20.69.00d...Co
C000:01C0 pyright (C) 1996-2003 NVIDIA Corp...............................
C000:0200 ....................NV34 Board - p162-11n..............Chip Rev 
C000:0240 ....................1...`.&...6.;.p.....I...L.....>.a...R.ke.
C000:0280 ..;.;.;...%...;.n...G.q.;...t...|...x.'.H.2.f`...|n.............
C000:02C0 ...u..fa....f`3....fa....C.+....V.......u.........8...t......2..
C000:0300 ...t..Q.........Y.f..7.....cf.#....f........u..`c.f..7...f......
C000:0340 ..u..Jc.f..7...f+.........u.S..p[..i.fVf......\cfPf%......cfXf^.
C000:0380 fSf..fVf......<cf%....f.....`f....bf^f[.fPf.......fX......f`...f
C000:03C0 ....`t.......f....f...h...rf.....f3.f..f.......bf.....f.q.....bf


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD ST3160812A
Optical KA3985A ICD135U SCSI CdRom Device


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And my PSU is a "TurboLink Switching Power Supply"
Model: LC-A420ATX 12V
I don't really know much else about it...

I hope that is what you need.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is enough
cpu
videocard
h/d
cd /dvd drives
floppy
ram
power supply/maker/wattage/12v+line amps
pci cards
fans
usb is supposed to hot pluggable but the recommended is to shut down to add or remove
in the deice manager click on view and show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb
turn the computer off
unplug all usb
reboot 
close down
replug the usb
reboot
if it is not fixed disconnect the front ports and check if the back or and the usb card is working


----------



## pjleonhardt (Feb 14, 2007)

CPU: Intel P4 2.8 GHz (21x133Hz)
Video Card: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 (AGP)
H/D: WD 150GB HD, Seagate 150GB HD
DVD: Samsung CDRW/DVD SM-332B
DVD: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A
Floppy: Yep
PSU: Turbolink Model LC-A420ATX / 420W / dont know how many lines?
RAM1: 256MB PC2100 (133MHz)
RAM2: 256MB PC2300 (142MHz)
PCI Cards: Only the USB Card I just bought (NEC 5 PORT USB 2.0 PCI CARD ADAPTER)
Have 2 80mm side fans, and a 120mm fan on the back. 

I cannot uninstall USB Hubs in the Device Manager. The Device manager freezes up when I attempt to do so (same after many attempts). I did try this when the problem first started and Windows removed them with no problem, and reinstalled them on next boot. 
I did disconnect the front panel USB ports, but the back ports are still not working.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310575


----------



## pjleonhardt (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for your help so far:

I couldn't find a post from jackgzero in the page you linked to..

Also, nothing on the Microsoft Help Page is really helpful... as when I attempt to remove the devices with the process they give, the device manager freezes and does not perform the uninstall. 

Do you suggest I attempt a repair from the xp install disk?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i could not refind the link again,what it discribed was a similar situation that ended in a m/b replacement
try the repair install


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

My guess is that something got fried in the motherboard  sorry


----------



## pjleonhardt (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep, that has been my guess too since they aren't working in xp or ubuntu.
Ah well.. I went out and got a simple usb2ps/2 adapter for my backup mouse, so at least I can work with my computer until I can find a new mobo that supports 478. 

Thanks for the help, guys.


----------

